# test



## ada903 (Feb 4, 2011)

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@tugbbs.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2011)

could you elaborate on where you are getting these errors from?

page, time, activity, etc?


Is anyone else experiencing any difficulty accessing the forum?


----------



## ada903 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was trying to put in a new thread in the Marriott forum and I kept getting this message.   The webpage did not like a sentence in my thread for some reason, and kept rejecting it, I ended up rephrasing the sentence and it was fine.  So weird!


----------

